# AEB (Auto Exposure Bracketing) on Canon M6 Mark 2



## candyman (Jun 14, 2021)

I have been using a Canon M5 for quite some time now. This camera is set up in such a way that in Manual Mode with AEB I take 3 photos (-,0,+) with 1 press on the shutter. The M5 is set to
- One shot
- Single shooting
Recently I also own the M6 Mark 2
I have set all the settings of the M5 for the M6 as well. Although the menu layout of settings differs and you have to go back and forward. 
Anyway, with the M6 I am unable to take 3 photos AEB (-,0,+) with 1 press on the shutter. I must press the shutter 3 times.
As mentioned, I have checked all settings and read the manual. I cannot find why with the M6 it is not possible to take 3 photos with 1 press on the shutter.
I am probably overlooking something. But what?
Who can help me? Highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 15, 2021)

candyman said:


> I have been using a Canon M5 for quite some time now. This camera is set up in such a way that in Manual Mode with AEB I take 3 photos (-,0,+) with 1 press on the shutter. The M5 is set to
> - One shot
> - Single shooting
> Recently I also own the M6 Mark 2
> ...


I believe that taking multiple photos with a single press of the shutter button on the M5 is a holdover from it using Canon Powershot software and not the software from Digital EOS, like you find in the M6 Mark II. But, don't worry! If you would like to take all the photos in your bracketed sequence automatically after you press the shutter - just put the camera into 2-second shutter delay. This is how it's done on most if not all EOS cameras like the 5D Mark IV, 90D, R5, EOS R, etc. 

Also, you may be interested to find out that the M6 Mark II can capture up to SEVEN photos in a bracketed sequence. Go into the custom functions menu to find it on page 5 under the first exposure menu. Your camera has to be in a Manual mode to see this.


----------



## dcm (Jun 15, 2021)

candyman said:


> Thank you Kevin for your reply.
> I guess "_just put the camera into 2-second shutter delay_" means I can't do it handhold like with the M5. I just tried the solution. There is then a small movement difference between the 3 photos (must be the age ). I don't know if this can be restored in LR with Merge HDR. I have yet to try that. But it's a shame it doesn't work like the M5. For me a reason not to get rid of the M5.


Try page 144 of the manual. Turns out that any mode other than single shot will work for you.


----------



## candyman (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you Kevin for your reply.
I guess "_just put the camera into 2-second shutter delay_" means I can't do it handhold like with the M5. I just tried the solution. There is then a small movement difference between the 3 photos (must be the age ). I don't know if this can be restored in LR with Merge HDR. I have yet to try that. But it's a shame it doesn't work like the M5. For me a reason not to get rid of the M5.


----------



## candyman (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you very much!
I was totally fixated on adopting the same settings between M5 and M6 MK II that I skipped the high speed shooting.

From a user-friendliness point of view, I personally prefer the M5 solution. Also because I only have to set AEB and don't have to adjust any other settings. By the way, certain Menu settings are no longer available when you set high speed shooting. That can be difficult in some situations, but maybe it's not that bad.


----------



## dcm (Jun 15, 2021)

candyman said:


> Thank you very much!
> I was totally fixated on adopting the same settings between M5 and M6 MK II that I skipped the high speed shooting.
> 
> From a user-friendliness point of view, I personally prefer the M5 solution. Also because I only have to set AEB and don't have to adjust any other settings. By the way, certain Menu settings are no longer available when you set high speed shooting. That can be difficult in some situations, but maybe it's not that bad.


I have both, M5 and M6mII, along with some FF bodies. I like the M6mII as it is closer to the other bodies. Since I got the M6mII I don’t find myself using the M5 as much unless I am carrying two bodies, the M6mII with a long lens and the M5 with the 11–22.

I had to turn off the electronic shutter to put in it continuous mode for AEB when I gave it a try. The M6mII has a few more features that interact (or don’t as the case may be).


----------

